# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Chisinau....wo ist das denn?

## Harald_1933

Moin interessierte Forumsuser,

Freunde, Nachbarn und auch Verwandte erkundigten sich in den letzten Wochen immer wieder mal, wohin ich denn als Nächstes hinzureisen gedenke, und dann kam spontan "wo ist das denn", wenn ich von Chisinau sprach. Nun seit heute bin ich Chisinau, der Hauptstadt von Moldawien. -* hier* - Info

Morgen berichte ich ueber meine ersten Erlebnisse aus diesem Land, das wahrlich nicht zur Touristenhochburg zählt. Die Airline meinte uebrigens, dass das mehr was fuer Neugierige sei.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

vergiss den Reisepass nicht.
In Moldawien befinden sich auch Flüchtlinge.
(Ein Schelm der schlechtes dabei denkt)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Viel Spaß für die Reise!
Wir freuen uns auf deine Erlebnisse.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin lieber Schelm Hartmut,

den Reisepass habe ich dabei und der hat auch einen Stempel bekommen. Mit dem Personalausweis, den ich auch dabei habe, haette man mich auch ins Land gelassen. Sogar fuer Transnistrien mit der Hauptstadt Tiraspol, kann man als Bundesbuerger problemlos fuer 24 Stunden einreisen. Man bekommt dann, wie frueher in der DDR eine von den Russen ausgestellte Besuchsgenehmigung, die man bei der Rueckkehr Richtung Chisinau wieder abgeben muss. Heute habe ich in erster Linie den elendlangen BD. STEFAN CEL MARE SI SFINT abgelaufen. Die Wege sind teilweise in einem miserablen Zustand, so dass man gut aufpassen muss, um nicht gelegentlich zu stolpern oder sogar zu stuerzen. Also Fluechtlinge sind mir nicht begegnet. Es kommt wohl auch kaum ein Fluechtling auf die Idee, in dieses Armenhaus Europas zu fahren, geschweige denn zu fluechten. Viele Rumaenen sind mir begegnet, die heute am Sonntag hier Verwandte besucht haben. Und die orthodoxen Kirchen waren rappelvoll. Die Menschen hier sind tiefglaeubig und viele Muetter hatten ihre Babies dabei, um sie den Priestern zu praesentieren.

Herzliche Gruesse

Harald

----------


## Dieter1968

Hallo,

dazu fällt mir eine herrliche Doku ein die ich vor Jahren mal auf Phoenix gesehen habe, Moldawien - Im Land der tanzenden Kuchen

viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Dieter,

Kuchen in allen moeglichen Varianten werden hier in der Tat von Hinz und Kunz gebacken an fast jeder Ecke dieser doch recht grossen Stadt Chisinau verkauft. Meist sogar in recht huebschen Umverpackungen, aber auch lose nach Gewicht. In einem Parallelthread hatte ich Konrad gegenueber angekuendigt, heute das groesste Weingut der Welt besuchen zu wollen. Leider habe ich fuer einen Solobesuch mit Guide und Fahrzeug , also fuer nur eine Person, keinen Termin mehr bekommen. Aus diesem Grunde war ich heute in Transnistrien, und zwar zunaechst erst einmal in Bender mit der herrlichen orthodoxen Kirche und der beruehmten Festungsanlage. -* hier* -  Es war so was Aehnliches wie - on the road to hell - . Wer mit der Wirbelsaeule Probleme hat, sollte diese Tour besser vermeiden.

Aber die Ausfertigung des Besucherscheines durch die russischen Offiziere klappte vorbildlich. Man musste nicht mehr selbst, wie wohl frueher noch, per Hand die Formulare beschriften. Das machte auch dort heute der Computer. Kurze Zollkontrolle und auf der Rueckfahrt nach Chisinau kaum ein Offizier in den Minibus und sammelte die Besuchsscheine binnen einer Minute wieder ein.

Aber nun zu Milestii Mici:

*Der grösste Weinkeller der Welt*


Die moldawische Staatsdomäne *Milestii Mici* gilt mit rund 1,5 Millionen Flaschen als grösste Raritätensammlung der Welt. Experten benötigten fast ein Jahr, um den gesamten Inhalt festzustellen:

http://www.milestii-mici.md/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwCv7if2apQ

Einen Termin fuer eine Privatfahrt mit Besichtigung und Weinprobe sowie Verkoestigung habe ich nun fuer Mittwoch um 10.00 Uhr bekommen.

Ich werde weiter berichten.

Gruss vom trotz ziemlicher Hitze und hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit noch nicht ermatteten Harald.

----------


## Hartmut S

hier der Bericht den Dieter meint:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KNBJYzcAq8

Mich würde nur der Wein interessieren.
Ein schöner Likörwino, wie der Proek.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Hoppla Hartmut,

das ging aber flott. Vielen Dank fuer diesen authentischen und aktuellen Bericht ueber Moldova. Da bleibt mir kaum noch was uebrig, wovon ich evtl. noch gezielter mit meinen Worten etwas zu schreiben haette.  

Gruss von Harald, der sich jetzt wie meist einen Cabernet Sauvignon zum Abendessen goennt. Hier ist es schon eine Stunde spaeter.

----------


## Dieter1968

Hallo Harald, ich wußte nicht das ich hier einfach den youtube Link reinsetzen kann. Also mich hat die Doku auf Grund der reichlich vorhandenen Ironie sehr belustigt. Für mich wär das jetzt kein Land zum Urlaub machen. Wünsche Dir aber noch viel Spaß und Erholung....bei den letzten noch lebenden Karton-Schnitzern, könnt ich mir fast jedes mal vor lachen in die Hose machen ,-)))

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo ihr zwei,

ja, der humor sollte nicht auf der strecke bleiben,
 . . .  trotz meines heftigen psa anstieges.
(neueste ergebnisse: bitte unten klicken)

mich interessieren die alten "ostblockstaaten" auch nicht, aber wer weiss,
vielleicht will ich ja noch vorher die gesamte welt kennen lernen bevor ich sterbe.
2/3 kenne ich als seefahrer und urlauber bereits.
am besten haben mir kalifornien und das westliche florida gefallen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Hartmut,

leere mal Deinen privaten Posteingang. Der Speicher ist voll. Ich wollte meinen Käpt`n eine private Nachricht zukommen lassen. Nicht möglich4
weil Deine privaten Nachrichten überlaufen................

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Manfred,

und fuer mich hast Du keine Neuigkeiten parat?

Also mir ist es gestern nun noch gelungen, beim inoffiziellen Champion von Moldova in Sachen Wein, naemlich der Stadt Cricova fuer heute 11.00 Uhr eine dreistuendige Besichtigungstour mit mehreren Weinproben zu buchen  

In einem unterirdischen Stollensystem bis zu 85 Metern Tiefe und 60 Kilometern Länge lagern angeblich bis zu 2 Millionen Flaschen Wein, darunter die letzte Flasche eines süssen Rotweins aus Jerusalemer Trauben des Jahrgangs 1902. Diese Flasche sowie Putins Wein habe ich natuerlich fotografiert. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Milestii Mici das morgen noch toppen kann, was mir heute geboten wurde. Ein wahrlich grosszuegiges und modernes Weingut dieses Cricova.

Zum fuer mich wohl schönsten Weinkeller der Welt in Cricova: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AK8uTZaIaH4

Bitte auch -* hier* - lesen

Heisse Gruesse aus Moldova

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

zitat harald:


> und fuer mich hast Du keine Neuigkeiten parat?


das verstehe ich auch nicht.

lieber manfred, du hast doch meine email-adresse.
die email über prosti.de habe ich erhalten.
ich antworte später.
ich muss mich auf das mittelmeer vorbereiten.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Mittelmeerfahrer,

schon von Chisinau aus, ca. 180 Kilometer vom Schwarzen Meer entfernt, z. B. Odessa, wo ich eigentlich am Freitag noch per Taxi hinwollte, aber bei der aktuellen Hitze abgesagt habe, wuensche ich Dir gute Fahrt. Ich hoffe aber, Du legst mindestens einen Stop ein!! Wenn ich im Forum so lese, was es alles bei scheinbar unwichtigen und doch wieder wichtigen Details fuer Probleme gibt, bekomme ich wieder fast so etwas wie ein schlechtes Gewissen ob meiner Unbekuemmertheit.

Aber kurz zu meinen Besuchen in den weiter oben erwaehnten Weinguetern. Ich haette besser erst das Milestii Mici besucht und dann das Cricova. Der Unterschied ist eklatant. Das Milestii Mici haelt keinem Vergleich stand. Ich habe das fast geahnt, nachdem ich ja auch schon vorher Youtube-Varianten angeschaut habe. Der Preisunterschied trotz des weit hoeheren Niveaus von Cricova war zudem minimal. Die verkosteten Weine in Cricova waren so etwas wie +out of this world+, einfach koestlich und in Milestii Mici gab es wahrlich nur Hausmannskost, obwohl die meisten Gaeste hie und da Touristen waren.

Demnaechst mehr auf dieser Welle: Reisen mit Prostatakrebs

Herzliche Gruesse 

Harald

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

wo treibst Du Dich schon wieder rum.................Ich hoffe doch das wir beim nächsten Besuch einen Wein aus Cricova serviert bekommen. Bitte nicht so süß,
eher halb trocken/trocken!!!!!

Wir haben das schöne Wetter mit dem WoMo an den Fränkischen Seen, Brombachsee, Altmühlsee usw. genossen. Zwischen durch im Chiemgau/Sachrang.

Schöne Musik Events im Passionsspiel Ort Erl Tirol. Wir geben unsere Euros im Land aus. Das Land braucht sie ja so dringend, damit wir das schaffen........

Schöne Zeit und komm wieder gesund heim. Wir haben noch Gutscheine für den Limburgerhof.

Manfred und Renate

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Mein Käpt`n

sei doch froh das ich Dich auf Deine Liederlichkeit aufmerksam mache, das Du Deinen Briefkasten endlich wieder mal leerst..................... Schöne Zeit in Spanien, pass auf das Du nicht ins Wasser fällst, bist ja auch nicht mehr der sportlichste und jüngste!!!!!

Liebe Grüße auch an Brigitte und immer eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.

Manfred und Renate

----------


## Hartmut S

> ..Ich hoffe doch das wir beim nächsten Besuch einen Wein aus Cricova serviert bekommen. Bitte nicht so süß,


lieber harald,
dürfen wir auch kommen?
ich trinke den wein lieber süß, aber ohne zuckerzusatz  :L&auml;cheln: 
brigitte fährt.

lieber manfred,
der postkasten ist geleert.

termin nach spanien ist nun der 24.september.
wir mussten noch einige termine, wegen meiner PSA-sache für ende november planen.
keine betrahlung. nur erst einmal eine PET.
welche genau, erfahre ich später.

mein urologe sagte, danach können wir gezielt behandeln.
er operiert selbst.
er meinte aber auch das evtl. medikamente helfen könnten.
wir waren uns einig. noch keine hormonbehandlung.
er meinte nur, da gibt es noch andere medikamente.
das machte mich nachdenklich.
ich weiss nicht wovon er redet . . 

lieben gruss
auch von brigitte
an euch vier

nun fehlen nur noch carlos und hil.....
wo treibt der sich wieder rum?
carlos mag doch auch das östlich gelegene land.
wahrscheinlich fehlen den beiden die berge

----------


## Muggelino

> termin nach spanien ist nun der 24.september.


Moin Hartmut,

ich fliege an diesem Tag nach Fuerteventura. Kannst ja mal an der Costa Calma vorbeischippern, dann wink ich!

Schönen Urlaub!
Detlef

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Grüß Dich Hartmut,

mit Karl und Hilde haben wir unlängst auch eine kleine Bergtour gemacht. Wir haben in München angerufen sie sind dann spontan nach Sachrang gekommen.

Haben aber selber allerhand Programm das finde ich toll. 

Ich möchte uns für nächstes Jahr (so Gott will) für die Kieler Woche anmelden. Wir würden mit dem WoMO kommen und könnten es wenn möglich bei Euch
im Hof parken. Behalte das mal im Hinterkopf das wir den Termin rechtzeitig planen.

Und nun einen schönen Spanien-Urlaub.............

Heiße Grüße aus der Hersbrucker Schweiz un die 30 Grad..............

Manfred

----------


## Carlos

Hallo liebe Freunde,
in der Tat sind wir derzeit aktiv, nicht nur in den Bergen.
Seit Donnerstag letzter Woche waren wir 6 Tage an der Donau zwischen Passau und Grein mit dem Radl unterwegs bei Tagesetappen zwischen 60 und 80 Km. (Ohne E-Bike)
Es ging recht gut und das ist bei meinem Alter beachtlich. Gestern machten wir dann eine Bergwanderung in den Oberbayerischen Bergen.
Jetzt, wo das Wetter endlich beständig sommerlich war mußten wir gleich zuschlagen. So war das in diesem Jahr fast immer, sodass wir keine Pläne im Voraus machen wollten.
Wir wünschen Euch Allen eine gute Zeit, ob in der weiten Ferne oder in heimischen Gefielden. Vielleicht sehen wir uns auch mal wieder ?
Liebe Grüße von uns aus dem heute (letzten ?) sommerlichen München, Carlos

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ihr Alle aus deutschen Landen,

jetzt hat der Thread dank Eurer Hilfe richtig Fahrt aufgenommen. Heute war ich nun solo mit einem englisch sprechenden Fahrer und der ihm von seinem Arbeitgeber zur Verfuegung gestellten ziemlich neuen Mercedes Limousine in Tiraspol. Heute musste ich das in russisch verfasste Formular selbst ausfuellen, was aber Sascha 30 Jahre alt, huebsche Frau und 2 Kinder, der als junger Mann in USA gearbeitet hat, fuer mich uebernommen hat. Es hat alles bestens geklappt. Nur als Eintrittsgeld zum Fortress von Bender -* hier* - verlangte die dortige Lady stur die Zahlung in Rubel-Waehrung von Transnistrien und war nicht bereit Lei oder Euro zu wechseln. So gab es nur ein Foto aus grosser Entfernung. 

Demnaechst stelle ich auch ein paar Fotos ein, die ich aber daheim erst auf Qualitaet am groesseren Bildschirm ueberpruefen moechte.

Bis dahin herzliche Gruesse

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> ich fliege an diesem Tag nach Fuerteventura. Kannst ja mal an der Costa Calma vorbeischippern, dann wink ich!


n'abend detlev,
die zeiten sind vorbei, wo ich lange strecken gerudert bin.
heute fahren wir vielleicht noch 5 seemeilen, zum nächsten ort, oder zu einer nahen insel.
hauptsächlich aber nur zur badebucht  (1 meile und ***1,5 meilen zurück), - - ***wenn ich einen wein trinke.
damals hatten wir das boot aus teneriffa geholt.

Zitat Manfred: 


> Ich möchte uns für nächstes Jahr (so Gott will) für die Kieler Woche anmelden. Wir würden mit dem WoMO kommen und könnten es wenn möglich bei Euch im Hof parken. Behalte das mal im Hinterkopf das wir den Termin rechtzeitig planen.


ist im gehirrn gespeichert.
vorne auf dem grundstück, wo unser campingwagen steht. den hof müsste ich sonst noch entwerfen.

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

*Weine aus Cricova
*
Moin allerseits,

habe ein paar Flaschen Wein in einem Shop Nr. 1 eingekauft, nachem der mir empfohlene unter dem uns gelaeufigen Namen + Carpe Diem + - Wine-Shop - -* hier* - nur eine geringe Auswahl von Weinen aus Cricova hatte. Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob man hier in Moldova die neuen Bestimmungen kennt, wonach man z. B. 4 Liter Wein als Handgepaeck mit an Bord nehmen darf. 

Nun noch letzte Gruesse aus dem heute nur noch 29 Grad Celsius heissem Chisinau.

----------


## Hartmut S

ja, bring mal mit.
verkosten müssen wir den dann wohl bei uns.
29 grad (nicht der wein) wären für brigitte gut. für mich bald zu warm.

stelle später einmal ein paar fotos rein.
auch wenn ich nicht der ostblockfreak bin, aber gucken tue ich auch gerne.
die steine der häuser müssten die gleichen sein, die die "bergsteiger" besteigen. :L&auml;cheln: 
nur ein bissel älter . . . ?

gruss
vom seebär

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Harald

Lass mich raten: deine nächsten Reisen gehen nach Nordkorea, Süd-Sudan, Eritrea und Mali! Danach ein kleiner Abstecher in den Gaza-Streifen...

Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Hartmut S

*lieber* (etwas anderes darf ich nicht mehr schreiben)* reinhold,*

bringe mich bitte nicht ganz auf die palme.
der harald weiss schon, was er macht, oder wohin er reist!

ohne gruss
hartmut

----------


## Reinhold2

Hoppala, hoppala. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass sich Konrad einen Wachhund hält! Einen sogenannten Wadlbeißer. Der beißt jeden in die Wade, der sich seinem Herrn (Konrad) in nicht despektierlicher Weise  nähert. Das Hartmut diese dankbar Rolle hat, war mir vollkommen entgangen. 
In diesem Sinne einen schönen Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Hoppla Reinhold,

mach mal'n büschen langsam. Hartmut hat doch von Harald geschrieben, dass der schon wisse, wohin er demnächst noch hinfährt. Also den Vorwurf Wadenbeißer wird er nicht so gern auf sich sitzen lassen. Oder habe ich da zuvor etwas überlesen, was Hartmut zu seinem Kommentar an Dich veranlasst hat? Zu Deiner  liebenswürdig oder vielleicht eher doch nicht liebendswürdig klingenden Einblendung bzw. Deinem Ratespiel, wohin ich wohl auch noch führe, kann ich Dir versichern, das Nordkorea und auch Eritrea sehr wohl schon lange auf meiner Liste stehen. Die anderen Vermutungen lassen wir mal unter den Tisch fallen. Übrigens war ein Furumsuser, der sich für den Shanty-Treff angekündigt und kurzfristig wegen seiner schon fest gebuchten Reise nach Nordkorea wieder abgesagt hatte, tatsächlich dort. Er hat leider bislang nichts mehr von sich hören lassen. Ich hoffe nicht, dass ihm etwas passiert ist?

Lieber Reinhold,

übrigens das Einzige, was du in Sachen Prostatakrebs aktuell zu tun hast, ist nichts zu tun. Da kann man doch frohlocken und nicht mißmutig den Tag beginnen. Genieße das Leben, es ist schon später als Du denkst.

Gruß Harald

P.S.: Eben  habe ich noch herausgefunden, wer nach Nordkorea fuhr:  http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4785#post84785
        Vielleicht liest er ja hier mit und berichtet über seine Eindrücke.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Eigene Erfahrung beim Weintransport per Flugzeug von Moldawien nach Frankfurt mit Umstieg in Wien
*
Aus diversen Internet-Recherchen habe ich die folgenden Informationen zusammengefasst:

*Neue Handgepäck-Regeln im FliegerFlüssigkeiten dürfen wieder ins Handgepäck
*
Donnerstag, 30.01.2014, 14:29

Flüssigkeiten, Medikamente, Babynahrung und Duty-Free-Einkäufe: Ab Freitag dürfen Flugreisende in der EU diese Dinge wieder mit ins Handgepäck nehmen. Zu verdanken haben sie dies einer neuen Technik zum Aufspüren von Flüssigsprengstoffen.

Für die Mitnahme von Flüssigkeiten im Handgepäck auf Flugreisen innerhalb der EU gelten ab Freitag neue Vorschriften. Grund sei eine neue Kontrolltechnik zum Aufspüren von Flüssigsprengstoffen, teilte das Bundesinnenministerium mit. Somit könnten Medikamente, Spezialnahrung wie beispielsweise Babynahrung sowie Flüssigkeiten aus Duty-Free-Einkäufen wieder als Handgepäck mitgenommen werden, müssten aber mit der neuen Technik auf Sprengstoff untersucht werden.

Flüssigkeiten gesondert vorlegen

Für die Sicherheitskontrolle vor dem Flug müssten alle Flüssigkeiten aus dem Gepäck genommen und gesondert vorgelegt werden. Könne die Ungefährlichkeit der Flüssigkeit nicht eindeutig geklärt werden, dürfe sie nicht ins Handgepäck.

Ab Freitag seien alle an Flughäfen oder bei Fluggesellschaften gekauften Duty-Free-Flüssigkeiten im Handgepäck erlaubt, erklärte das Ministerium. Der gekaufte Artikel müsse aber zusammen mit dem Beleg bis zum Zielflughafen in dem versiegelten Sicherheitsbeutel mit rotem Rand bleiben. Diese Beutel sowie flüssige Medikamente und Spezialnahrungen würden dann mit der speziellen Technik überprüft.

Die Geräte scannen den Inhalt der Flasche durch die Verpackung. Sie messen die Dichte der Flüssigkeit mithilfe von Magnetresonanz und können auf diese Weise Flüssigsprengstoff erkennen. So soll verhindert werden, dass Umsteige-Passagiere gefährliche Flüssigkeiten mit an Bord eines Flugzeugs bringen. Betroffen von den neuen Vorschriften sind allerdings wenige Reisende - nur etwa fünf Prozent aller Fluggäste, die von außerhalb der EU einreisen.

*Regeln bis 2016 komplett aufgehoben?
*
Für die EU ist dies ein erster Schritt auf dem langen Weg, die Vorschriften für Flüssigkeiten im Handgepäck zu lockern. Bis 2016 - so das ehrgeizige Ziel - sollen Fluggäste Getränke, die zuvor gescannt werden, wieder mit ins Flugzeug nehmen dürfen.

Die EU lockert die Regeln für Flüssigkeiten im Handgepäck: Flugpassagiere können ab heute Flüssigkeiten aus Drittländern im Handgepäck mitnehmen, wenn sie in ein EU-Land reisen. Neue Flüssigkeits-Scanner sollen weiterhin für Sicherheit sorgen.

Kehrt man aus einem Nicht-EU-Land zurück, dürfen es lediglich 200 Zigaretten sein sowie ein Liter Spirituosen (mit mehr als 22 Prozent Alkohol) oder zwei Liter mit einem Alkoholgehalt unter 22 Prozent, *außerdem 4 Liter Wein* und 16 Liter Bier. 

Auch der Hoteldirektor in Chisinau war der Meinung, dass ich mit meinen Weinflaschen im Handgepäck keine Probleme bei der üblichen Handgepäckkontrolle am Flughafen bekommen würde, weil man ja sehen könnte, dass es sich um Originalflaschen aus Cricova handelte. Vorsichtshalber sprach ich eine Mitarbeiterin im Büro der Lufthansa am Airport Chisinau an und zeigte ihr meine Weinflaschen. Sie meinte allerdings wörtlich, ja mit an Bord nehmen könnte ich die alle, aber nicht mit in die Kabine. Man würde mir die Flaschen nach dem Durchscannen abnehmen. Nun denn, manchmal sich dumm stellen, führte schon oft zum erhofften Erfolg. Und weil wohl kaum damit zu rechnen ist, dass schon in absehbarer Zeit diese neuen Kontrollmechanismen überall im Einsatz sind, ging ich auf Nummer sicher und packte alle Flaschen in Gegenwart der Dame von der Lufthansa nun in meinen Koffer. Sie war mir dabei sogar noch behilflich, indem sie mir Tüten und zusätzliches Verpackungsmaterial aus ihrem Privatbesitz aushändigte. Ohne Handgepäck einsteigen ist auch viel bequemer.  

Im Dutyfree-Shop gleich nach dem Durchscannen meiner Jacke, meiner Uhr, meines Münzgeldes, Hosengürtels etc. entdeckte ich dann eine enorme Auswahl an Weinen etc. aus Cricova. Und ich konnte sofort Preisvergleiche anstellen, weil ich ja noch meine Bargeldquittung in MDL (moldovalei) vom Weinshop Nr. 1 hatte. Der preiswerteste Cabernet Sauvignon kostete dort 54 MDL = Euro ca. 2.45 und im Dutyfree 8 Euro.

Der Extra Brut Cricova C im Shop 1 kostete 108.70 MDL = ca. 4.95 Euro und im Dutyfree 22 Euro

Die Preisfrage wäre noch gewesen, was wäre passiert, wenn ich nun zusätzlich noch im Dutyfree gekauft hätte. Das Kabinenpersonal, ich hatte es befragt, hätte mich auch mit 12 Flaschen auf meinen Sitzplatz gelassen. Aber in Wien hätte man mir wohl alles als Transitpassagier wieder abgenommen, weil dort erneut alle Passagiere und das Handgepäck gescannt wurde. 

In Frankfurt jedenfalls kam keiner auf die Idee, meinen Koffer auf Inhalt zu überprüfen. Ende gut, alles gut.

Beste Grüße wieder von daheim

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Ach nein,
so empfindlich ist der Hartmut nicht.
Er beißt gerne mal in die Waden.
Die Frauen lieben es.

Handgepäck:
Vor kurzem hatte man mir noch eine Mini Flasche Wasser, die für die kleinen Beißer bestimmt waren, abgenommen.

Der pers. Erfahrungsbericht aus Nord-Korea von Klaus42 würde mich auch interessieren.

Grusss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Harald,

das ist ja super. Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch den Termin der Weinprobe festlegen. Du weißt ja der Limburgerhof wartet auf uns (gggg).

Gruß Manfred

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Hartmut,

in einem parallel laufenden Thread kam ich nicht umhin, den eigentlichen Auslöser des Bedürfnisses Chisinau zu besuchen darzulegen. Den dort verfassten Text habe ich hierhin kopiert: 

*"Der eigentliche Grund meines Interesses für Chisinau ist der Tatsache zu verdanken, dass eine inzwischen verstorbene Ortsvorsteherin eines Ludwigshafener Stadtteiles damals jährlich wiederkehrend 3 x mal im Jahr etliche große LKWs mit Anhänger, meist 5 oder 6 in Kolonne fahrend beladen mit Lebensmitteln, Medikamenten, ganzen Krankenhauseinrichtugen, Kleidern und Spielzeug für Kinder persönlich begleitet hat, um die Verteilung vor Ort zu organisieren. Haaarsträubende Berichte in der Presse über alles, was auf dem Weg nach Chisinau unterwegs passierte, sind mir in der Erinnerung verblieben. Die mutige Frau war ständig auf Achse, um für Spenden zu werben, damit diese Touren finanziert werden konnten. Ich möchte den Faden nicht weiter spinnen, nur noch so viel, dass ich mich als damals noch selbständiger Unternehmer natürlich auch gern daran beteiligt habe. Viele Menschen spendeten auch in Naturalien und Unternehmer grössere Mengen von Waren aus eigener Produktion. Es gab und gibt in Chisinau etliche Kliniken mit krebskranken Kindern und Wohnheime mit Kindern, deren Eltern durch die vorangegangenen Wirrnisse irgendwie ums Leben gekommen waren. Ich wollte diese Stadt und diese Menschen vor Ort erleben. Mehr zufällig stieß ich auf diese riesigen begnadeten Weingüter. Und diese zu besuchen war für micn ein besonderes Zugeständnis als Liebhaber von Rotweinen."*

Die Aussage, dass die von mir erwähnte Frau auch noch Ortsvorsteherin eines Ludwigshafener Stadtteiles war, trifft nicht zu, wie meine Frau verwsicherte.

Bitte lies, was in den folgenden Links über diese mutige Frau, Luitgard Schmitt, berichtet wird. Ich hatte mein Büro zwar damals in Mannheim-Neckarau, lebte aber schon in der Vorderpfalz

http://www.morgenweb.de/mannheim/man...-mehr-1.194620

http://moldovamobil.eu/

http://nina-mannheim.de/chisinau/

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Harald,
> 
> das ist ja super. Jetzt brauchst Du nur noch den Termin der Weinprobe festlegen.


Lieber Manfred,

das Jahr 2016 ist verplant und auch die ersten Monate in 2017. Von den Cricova-Weinen wird danach bei meinem eigenen Verlangen nicht mehr viel im Regal liegen. Ich würde aber eine Flasche für Dich aufheben und zum 
Verkosten nach Limburgerhof bringen. Es gäbe aber wirklich reichlich Auswahl auch aus anderen Regionen unserer schönen Welt. Lassen wir es auf uns zukommen. Wer weiß schon, was der morgige oder der darauf folgende Tag an Überraschungen für uns parat hält.

Herzliche Grüße auch an Renate.

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Harald,

das sind interessante Berichte.
Schön, dass es solche Menschen gibt.

Wie du weißt, betreuen wir gerichtlich, ehrenamtlich Menschen hier in Deutschland.
Ich betone Deutschland,
denn solange es hier Armut gibt, sind mir diese Menschen wichtiger, als der Rest der Welt.
Brigitte mag da eine andere Auffassung haben.
Es kann nicht sein, das es in einem der reichsten Länder der Welt Jugendliche gibt, die ihrem Schicksal überlassen werden, nur weil die Eltern arm sind.

Ich glaube, es war nur ein Spaß, als Konrad schrieb, Du bist nur wegen der Weine nach Chisinau gefahren. 
Vertragt Euch bitte.
Du bist nicht mehr der Jüngste, und Konrad hat momentan viel Stress mit seinen Behandlungen.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> solange es hier Armut gibt


Lieber Hartmut,

Stichwort* "Armut"*, auch bei uns in Mannheim und Ludwigshafen gibt es die Flohmärkte oder flea markets, wie sie weltweit genannt werden. Der berühmteste ist hier der sog. Krempelmarkt in Mannheim, der meist 4 x jährlich unter genau festgelegten Bedingungen abläuft.

In Chisinau sieht es dagegen ganz anders aus. Dort läuft das täglich fast überall auf den Gehwegen ab. Es gibt Straßen, deren Gehwege beidseitg auf mehrere Kilometer Länge vollgepackt sind mit allem, was sich möglicherweise verkaufen lässt, um sich vom möglichen Erlös meist zumindest Lebensmittel kaufen zu können.

Nachfolgend habe ich ein paar Fotos eingestellt, die ich z.B. in der Nähe des Hauptbahnhofes, den ich ebenfalls abgelichtet habe, aufnahm. 









Gruß Harald

----------


## Reinhold2

Und wenn der Verkauf nicht klappt und der Hunger nagt werden die sich eines Tages auf den Weg machen und uns besuchen. 
Wenn ich das hier lese, wird mir schlecht: 
https://www.unzensuriert.at/content/...-fertig-werden

OT
Schön das dein Freund Hartmut jetzt auch Beiträge von Konrad interpretiert, über seine Befindlichkeit philosophiert und dir gute Ratschläge gibt! Ach ja, und wie eine Kindergartentante zu den Kleinsten: "Vertragt euch bitte". Puzzig!
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Harald_1933

Ach lieber Reinhold,

tritt zurück, er ist kürzer als Du denkst. Spaß beiseite. Horror zu verbreiten, würde nicht helfen. Ich möchte aber Deiner Signatur nicht den erhofften Sinn rauben. Frohlocken hatte ich Dir empfohlen. Und die Frohnatur Hartmut meint es gut mit jedermann, der Sorgen und möglicherweise nichts zu trinken hat. Hartmut ist mein Freund nicht in dem Sinne, einen wahren Freund zu haben. Er hat aber eine weiche Seele, die ihm selbst hilft, über seine eigenen Probleme hinwegzukommen. Oder ist es eher Fatalismus, der mir manchmal auch gefallen würde. 

Übrigens: Die aus Moldova und Transnistrien werden sich bestimmt nicht auf den Weg machen, um uns als Flüchtlinge zu besuchen. Das zumindest war mein Eindruck an allen Tagen meiner Stippvisite. Reinhold, der Schaukelstuhl wartet auf Dich!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Muggelino

> tritt zurück, er ist kürzer als Du denkst.


Hm, darüber hab ich jetzt lange nachgedacht.

Wenn es ums (An)pissen geht, sollte er dann nicht lieber *vor*treten?
Oder geht es um präpubertäre (schliesslich sind wir ja hier im Kindergarten) Längenvergleiche, und wer den kürzesten hat, muss zurücktreten?

Ach, was haben wir für Probleme! 


> Puzzig!


Allen eine gute Nacht!
Detlef

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Detlef,

schon putzig, was manchmal so alles abgeht in Foren, auch in einem eher seriösen, wie diesem. Natürlich war das scherzhaft absichtlich anders formuliert, und zwar in Anspielung auch etwas auf Reinholds nicht immer eingestellten Spruch "würde es helfen". Das Original, was man an WC-Wänden oft liest, lautet natürlich: Tritt näher heran, er ist kürzer als du denkst. 

Ich habe gut geschlafen und wünsche Dir einen erlebnisreichen Tag. Ich bin auf dem Weg nach Brüssel zu den Comics. Siehe -* hier* -  

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hartmut S

> schon putzig, was manchmal so alles abgeht in Foren


ja, wenigstens mal wieder etwas lustiges.
auch in einem eher seriösen Forum darf der Humor nicht fehlen.
richtig lieber detfef?  :L&auml;cheln: 

wenn es zu lustig wird, werden meine postings schon mal gelöscht.
speziell die an reinholt gerichteten.
der reinhold sollte sich einmal ein klimagerät kaufen, dann verträgt er die wärme besser.

so, mehr will ich nicht schreiben, sonst gibt's mecker vom meister . . 

gruss
hartmut
auch an den lieben, spaßigen reinhold  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Michi1

da muß ich dazu sagen dann ist es hier im Forum ja noch human wenn nur etwas gelöscht wird. In einem anderen Forum habe ich einmal meine Meinung gesagt und wurde auf Dauer gesperrt. Ich bin der Meinung das ein Forum auch von Diskusionen lebt.

----------


## Muggelino

> auch in einem eher seriösen Forum darf der Humor nicht fehlen.
> richtig lieber detfef?


Na klar. "Tumor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht"...

Vielleicht bin ich noch nicht lang genug dabei, um eure Frotzeleien als solche zu erkennen.
Ältere Herren wie wir können ja auch ganz schön biestig sein.

----------


## LowRoad

> Das Original, was man an WC-Wänden oft liest, lautet natürlich: Tritt näher heran, er ist kürzer als du denkst...


Bei den Fliegern geht das so:

----------


## Hartmut S

Aha, noch zwei Menschen die Humor verstehen.

Lieber Detlef,
ich glaube, wenn du auch 3 Jahre mit deinem Tumor gelebt hast, verstehst du es.
An erster Stelle steht hier natürlich die Hilfe.
Die bekommst du, auch mit oder ohne Humor.
Irgendwo gibt es noch etwas anderes als Tumore.
Erfreue dich daran, das wir uns nicht alle monoton verhalten.

Lieben Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Hartmut,

alter Spruch: Humor ist, wenn man trotzdem lacht.

Bonjour,

C'est un plaisir d'etre ici a Bruxelles

Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung Chisinau und Moldova incl. Transnistrien*

Der PC im Hotel in Brüssel hatte so seine Besonderheiten. Die Zahlen oben hatten durchweg eine andere Bedeutung. Die 6 war - und der Unterstrich _ den ich zum Einloggen benötigte war bei 8. Das freundliche Hotelpersonal benötigte selbst unzählige Versuche auch mit Alt und AltGr etc., um den Unterstrich herauszufinden. Bei all der Hektik, die sonst so garnicht mein Ding ist, überlas ich Detlefs: Tumor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht; natürlich in diesem Forum besser aufgehoben als meine Wiederholung mit dem Humor.

Nun wieder zur Einstimmung ein paar Fotos vom Weingut Milestii Mici. Man sieht den ständigen Rotweindurchlauf rechts vom Bürokomplex, dann die junge Begleiterin bei einem der unterirdischen Spaziergänge und auch die zu begehenden Auf- und Abwege eines riesiges Areals an zu befahrenden und zu durchlaufenden Wegen sowie den Weissweinbrunnen oben, kurz nach dem großen Hofportal. 









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung*

Nachfolgend nun einige Aufnahmen vom Besuch des Weingutes Cricova:









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*








Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung










*Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung mit Aufnahmen aus Chisinau
*
Die folgenden Bilder zeigen in der Reihenfolge: Rathaus von Chisinau, Statue von Stefan dem Großen, Parlament von Moldova, Kathedrale der Geburt des Herrn.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung
*
Die Fotos zeigen in der Reihenfolge das:

Denkmal zu Ehren der deutschfaschistischen Besetzung von Moldau (mehr ironisch aus russicher Sicht zu verstehen), Teodor Tiron (des großen Märtyrers) Kathedrale, Präsidentenpalast und noch einmal Teodor Tiron Kathedrale.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Stefan1

Hallo Harald,

das scheint ja eine sehr schöne Stadt zu sein, sehr schöne Bilder, danke.
Dir noch eine Gute Zeit in Chisinau.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Stefan,

vielen Dank für Dein Interesse. Inzwischen bin ich aber wieder daheim. Ja, mit einigen Abstrichen ist es eine inzwischen reichlich gewachsene und noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftige Stadt. Wenn man sich in die Ruhezonen der vielen Parkanlagen begibt, findet man sogar Genugtuung und Entspannung vom vielen Herumlaufen, wie ich es ja meist bevorzuge. Nun jedoch:

*Fortsetzung mit weiteren Aufnahmen aus Chisinau
*
Die folgenden Bilder zeigen in der Reihenfolge: optisches Eingangstor nach Chisinau Centrum, 2 x russisches Ehrenmal mit Soldaten und Reiterstatue von Gregory Cotovichi, einem eher umstrittenen Freiheitskämpfer.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung mit Aufnahmen aus Bender (Transnistrien)*

Was die Fotos zeigen: War Memorial, Eingangstor, Kriegsdenkmal und Fortress (leider aus der Ferne).









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung mit Aufnahmen aus Tiraspol, der Hauptstadt von Transnistrien
*
Was die Fotos zeigen:

Parlament mit Lenin-Statue (vom Taxifahrer aufgenommen, weil Anhalten zum fotografieren unerwünscht!!) und 3 x Soldatenfriedhof.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Fortsetzung mit Aufnahmen aus Tiraspol
*
Was die Bilder zeigen:

Panzer am Soldatenfriedhof (im Hintergrund Parlament mit Lenin Statue), Reiterdenkmal für General Suvurov, Dom Sowjetow (Rathaus im typischen russischen Zuckerbäckerstil und modernes Wohnen.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

*Letzte Aufnahmen aus Tiraspol*

Was die Bilder zeigen: Moderne Gebäude und ältere aber renovierte Häuser, eine der unzähligen orthodoxen Kirchen und eine Spielerei an einer Hauswand.









Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Landarbeiterin, der Schweisser und der Soldat.
Ob das zu Sowjetzeiten eine "Spielerei" gewesen sei?

Weiterhin gute Reisen wünscht Dir
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Konrad,

Deine gute Beobachtungsgabe ist erstaunlich. Mir ist eigentlich vordergründig zunächst nur der behelmte Soldat aufgefallen. Das war auch der Grund, diese Hauswand abzulichten. Dass ich es als Spielerei, nämlich mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln der Darstellung empfand und es auch auch so bezeichnete, lag wohl eher daran, dass ich noch zeitgleich im Parallelthread die Comics präsentierte.

Dir wünsche ich bei der nächsten Behandlung mehr Zufriedenheit, als es wohl in Heidelberg gerade der Fall war.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Dir wünsche ich bei der nächsten Behandlung mehr Zufriedenheit, als es wohl in Heidelberg gerade der Fall war.


Oh, danke, Harald
Ich bin durchaus zufrieden damit, in Heidelberg die PSMA-RLT bekommen zu haben,
auch wenn die organisatorischen Nebenwirkungen, wie in H'berg und bei der DB
üblich, dieser Tage wieder mal unter aller ...naja, waren.

Was die medizinischen Nebenwirkungen angeht, sind die bereits deutlich am abklingen.
So gut, wie auf heimischer IKEA-Matratze schlaf ich halt nirgens.

Konrad

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Lieber Konrad,

daheim ist es halt am schönsten. Da wie Du Dich ausgedrückt hast liegen wir nicht auf einer Linie...............An die organisatorischen Nebenwirkungen in
Heidelberg, wirst auch Du Dich gewöhnen müssen. Als ich dort war, war für mich alles in Ordnung. Obendrein wurde mir auch geholfen. Wenn Du in Heidelberg
bekannter wirst werden sich diese Nebenwirkungen auf relativieren.

Manfred

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach Manfred,
niemand findet es schöner im Krankenhaus als zuhause.
Aber wenn vom angekündigten Zeitpunkt der Arztvisite
bis zum tatsächlichen Arzttermin nachdem man bereits
aus den Zimmer rausgeschmissen worden war und im Gang
auf dem Koffer hockt, über 24h vergehen, passt das eben 
ins Bild dieser desorganisierten Klinik.
Ich war ja nun das dritte mal dort und kenne das gut.
Und dass dort etwas geboten wird, was es weiter südlich 
nicht gibt, ist Grund genug, weitere Male Pulverkaffe
zum Frühstück trinken zu gehen - zum gepfefferten Privattarif.
Oder ich machs wie der Araber im Zimmer nebenan:
Der liess sich sein Essen vom Catering bringen ...

Vergleicht man, was ich in H'berg geboten bekam, mit
dem, was man mit CRPC in Chisinau zu gewärtigen hätte,
ist das das wohl Paradies. 
Mit etwas Organisation ginge es besser, für Patienten und Personal.

Respira, ya se pasa!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

moin, moin aus espana,

konrad du hast private post von mir bekommen. schau einmal in deinen 10 emailboxen nach. 
Zitat Manfred_



> Da wie Du Dich ausgedrückt hast liegen wir nicht auf einer Linie...............


ha, ha,
vielleicht liegen wir ja auch nicht richtig ....
präsident trump trifft sich 2017 in berlin mit der bundeskanzlerin frauke petri von der afd  :L&auml;cheln: 
hartmut freut sich . . . .  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: , denn er will die krebsforschung voran treiben.

gruss
hartmut

----------

